# Oase Biomaster 250 - Heater does not fit



## Putney (22 Aug 2020)

I bought a second had Biomaster thermo 250 and then I went out and got a Oase 200 heater (didn’t have the 150 and the size seemed to be the same)

When I try to slot in the heater to the adapter fitted to the filter it does not fit. I even tried it without the adapter and it seemed too be too wide for it to go down into the canister 

Is this because the 200 is wider than the 150?  which I think is the standard heater for biomaster 250 or

does the biomaster require a different type of heater?


----------



## hypnogogia (22 Aug 2020)

The diameter of the heaters is consistent at 23mm throughout the range.  How old is the filter? Maybe the specs have changed.


----------



## Putney (22 Aug 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> The diameter of the heaters is consistent at 23mm throughout the range. How old is the filter? Maybe the specs have changed.



I think 2 years.  that must be it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Putney (22 Aug 2020)

Anyone know if another heater would work with this or a work around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia (22 Aug 2020)

I’d contact Oase direct.  Their customer service is meant to be very good.


----------



## Putney (23 Aug 2020)

Havent contacted Oase just yet but found a possible hack to fit a new heater

Heaeter fits fine into the main canister







Only issue is that it stopped by these little plastic edges that can be files down a little and also the adapter itself






My solution is to order a new adapter and make that opening a little bigger 

All I need to know is if the new adapter is the same size as this one. 3.5cm






Any thoughts of adivice welcome.


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Aug 2020)

Do you have the air tight collar the heater fits into as the one in the pic dont look right it does not have the locking wing bits that turns into the filter to lock it in place


----------



## GHNelson (23 Aug 2020)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (23 Aug 2020)

That won't work bud!
You cant close the filter head because of the heater cable!
hoggie


----------



## Putney (23 Aug 2020)

I dont have a collar as such. I'm not sure how the heater is connected to the adapater. 
Looking at some of the unboxing vids it seems people usually have the adapter connected to the heater. Is that sealed or you can pull it out of the adapter?


----------



## Putney (23 Aug 2020)

hogan53 said:


> View attachment 153334
> 
> That won't work bud!
> You cant close the filter head because of the heater cable!
> hoggie




Oh i dont plan to close it inside. 

This is the canister lid with little groves to prevent the larger objects.






will file them down and just need to replace the adapter/collor sleve. I'm just hoping the new adaper is the same size as the old one.


I jsut wanted to see if the heater will go down without any other restrictions.


----------



## Putney (23 Aug 2020)

hogan53 said:


> View attachment 153330
> 
> hoggie




Yup ordered a new one of these. I just cant see any variantions to this. Now I'm wondering if the one I have is the same as this and heater is wrong..


----------



## GHNelson (23 Aug 2020)

Push this part up to the very top of the heater, the locking lugs should face down!


----------



## Putney (23 Aug 2020)

hogan53 said:


> View attachment 153337
> 
> Push this part up to the very top of the heater, the locking lugs should face down!



one i have is a few millimeters too small. this being about 2 yearrs old must have changed as *hypnogogia suggested *

hopefully the new one ordered (46206) will be a better fit 


will update


----------



## GHNelson (23 Aug 2020)

You will need to use a bit of force as the rubber seal is quite tight!

hoggie


----------



## Putney (23 Aug 2020)

I thought the same but considering the lid also has a smaller diameter I’m pretty sure I’ll break the heater if I put more force. Will update when I new one arrive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Aug 2020)

It has to be really tight so the flitter dont leak it does come off and go back on but it's hard to push up the filter


----------



## Putney (23 Aug 2020)

Guys you are right. After fiddling about and after I cleaned everything it just went through. I think the seal on the adapter stiffened up or something and was adding allot of pressure to the heater glass, I was sure it would break but the water must have soften it up. It’s all working and fitting perfectly. 

Thanks for you suggestions. Really helped 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (23 Aug 2020)

Nice one!.... 
Below may interest you 

hoggie


----------



## Melll (23 Aug 2020)

A bit of BF&I always works


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Aug 2020)

That turn the inside really helps allowing you to clean the pipes without removing them just remember to turn it back


----------



## GHNelson (23 Aug 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> That turn the inside really helps allowing you to clean the pipes without removing them just remember to turn it back


The pipes will not fit onto the head if they are not in the correct position!.....


----------



## Putney (24 Aug 2020)

What media do you guys use no your Biomaster?  Do you do anything diffrent than the norm

Saw this vid but i'm not too sure if its required go that far. 



Does a planted tank require more mechanical media than bio?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





Putney said:


> Saw this vid but i'm not too sure if its required go that far.......... Does a planted tank require more mechanical media than bio?


The thinking behind more mechanical filtration media, than biological, is that a lot of the role of the microbes within the tank will be taken on by the plants. It is true that plants will mop up all forms of <"fixed nitrogen"> and <"provide a larger area where microbial nitrification will occur">.

I like a pre-filter (doesn't matter where it is, as long as it is easy to remove and clean) to do any mechanical filtration. My aim is that only dissolved oxygen and ammonia, within the water column, enter the filter, and that the flow through the biological filter media is quick enough so that that water is not de-oxygenated inside the filter.

We have a few <"Biohome threads">, and a lot of filter media set-ups are partially based on the premise that both aerobic nitrification and <"anaerobic denitrification"> will occur within the biological filter media inside the filter. I'm not going there, because <"it is a ridiculous idea"> and almost guaranteed to lead to disaster in a non-planted tank.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Putney (24 Aug 2020)

Thank you Darrel very helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (24 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





Putney said:


> Thank you Darrel very helpful


No, you are good. Filters, and particularly filter media, have their own mythology and it is really difficult to sort out the good, from the bad and the ugly. A lot of companies are very keen on making all sorts of claims for their "premier media" <"without any scientific back-up">.   

If you cut to the chase it is actually quite straightforward:

Ammonia (NH3)  and nitrite (NO2-) are really toxic, and will kill you fish at very low levels. We need to remove them as rapidly as possible, it doesn't matter how it is done. 
Nitrate (NO3-) isn't toxic until we get into the hundreds of mg/L (ppm).
A canister filter is a "_pump in a bucket_" (immortal description via @ceg4048).
Nitrification (NH3 > NO2 > NO3) is an oxygen intensive process.
Organic wastes with a large biochemical oxygen demand (BOD) can be treated successfully in systems where the oxygen is continually replenished.
The <"physical volume of media"> required for nitrification is much smaller than you might imagine.
Plant/microbe filtration provides a negative feedback loop where enhanced levels of fixed nitrogen lead to enhanced plant growth, which leads to <"higher oxygen production">, which leads to the ability to process more fixed nitrogen. When you remove that plant growth you've exported that nitrogen from the system.
Once you know that then all the discussion about the relative merits of Biohome etc. become a bit like re-arranging the deck-chairs on the Titanic. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Once you know that then all the discussion about the relative merits of Biohome etc. become a bit like re-arranging the deck-chairs on the Titanic.


I agree with Darrel.
See further discussion in the old thread https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/bio-media-for-fluval-305.29612/

Cheers,


----------



## Putney (3 Sep 2020)

Thanks guys. Was about to spend quite a bit of money filling it up with Matrix but I found 2kg of ceramic media on allpondsolutions for I think £8. I bought it because it was such low price and now after I received it, it looks really good and I’m sure it would be sufficient. Unfortunately didn’t have any toy soldiers lying about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

